# Tại sao nên chống lão hóa da tuổi 25?



## giathien123 (8/9/18)

*Tại sao nên chống lão hóa da tuổi 25? Tuổi 25 là mốc tuổi mà phụ nữ là có sự phát triển cơ thể mọi thứ đã ổn định khi đó sự lão hóa da đã bắt đầu lộ rõ ra bên ngoài nên việc chống lão hóa tuổi 25 là vô cùng quan trọng và cần thiết*

*Sự lão hóa da bắt đầu từ khi 25 tuổi*
Không cần chờ đến độ tuổi 30 40 làn da mới bị lão hóa mà ngay từ ngoài 20 tuổi sự lão hóa đã bắt đầu diễn ra và biểu hiện rõ nhất là ngưỡng 25 tuổi.

Quá trình tái tạo làn da được diễn ra trong khoảng từ 28-30 ngày những khi đến tuổi 25 quá trình này diễn ra chậm ơn khiến các tế bào chết tích tụ lâu ngày cản trở sự tái tạo tế bào mới gây nên những nếp sần, không đều màu, sạm da, nếp nhăn.

Khi đến tuổi 25 khả năng tổng hợp các protein dạng sợi trên lớp bì bắt đầu giảm nhanh điều này làm da mất tính đàn hồi, xuất hiện vết nhăn trên khuôn mặt là dấu hiệu rõ nhất.

Sự thiếu hụt các protein dạng sợi và các Proteoglycans càng làm cho cấu trúc nền của da trở nên lỏng lẻo, làn da không còn độ săn chắc và kém mịn màng.

Do đó, chống lão hóa da tuổi 25 là việc làm hết sức cần thiết để nuông chiều làn da, giữ gìn nét thanh xuân lâu dài.






​*Chống lão hóa da tuổi 25 càng sớm càng hiệu quả*
Hiện nay môi trường sống ô nhiễm, tia cực tím của ánh sáng mặt trời, thói quen sinh hoạt. Khi độ tuổi càng cao thì cơ thể càng không còn đủ khỏe để chống lại những yếu tố gây hại nên da nhanh chóng xuống sức vì vậy nếu không có biện pháp chăm sóc đúng cách đúng thời điểm.

Nên biết rằng một khi những vết nhăn đã hằn sâu, da đã chùng nhão, thậm chí chảy xệ thì càng khó có khả năng phục hồi hơn hoặc phải mất nhiều thời gian và tiền bạc cho việc thẩm mỹ mới có khả năng cải thiện lại. Vì thế, các chuyên gia da liễu khuyên phụ nữ nên chống lão hóa da càng bắt đầu từ sớm thì hiệu quả kéo dài tuổi xuân càng dài lâu. Do đó, chống lão hóa da tuổi 25 là điều hết sức cần thiết.


----------

